

Revenue from the Google Play store will overtake Apple’s app store in 2018 - stevep2007
http://qz.com/235992/revenue-from-the-google-play-store-will-overtake-apples-app-store-in-2018/

======
stevep2007
If Clay Christensen is right, the lower income, underserved market that can’t
afford Apple products is open for Google to disrupt. IDC has forecasted an
average smartphone selling price of $335 this year, which is nearly half the
price of an iPhone 5s. As the iPhone price premium grows relative to Android,
the differences between what Apple and Google offers to consumers and
developers has narrowed significantly.

